

DNA Collected from found Gum on the streets to Create 3D Portraits - 31reasons
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/05/stranger-visions-dna-collected-from-found-objects-synthesized-to-create-3d-printed-portraits/

======
beagle3
... estimated portraits showing (according to the artist) "family
resemblance", and assuming a 25-year old individual.

Still, very cool.

------
freefrancisco
App idea: Take data from two 23andme users, do a random combination, and then
show pictures of what their kids might look like. Anybody know where to get
the information to generate a face from the raw DNA?

